# Finishing up my smoker build.  Need wheels!!



## prestonk08 (Feb 2, 2016)

So, I've put my smoker together used it a couple of times and it works great!   I have a couple more thing to do to her and she is complete.  I'm having a real hard time choosing wheels for this thing.  I would like to keep it more of a patio style smoker but at 700 lbs I'm not sure casters are the answer.  Any suggestions from you builder guys on what to do?  













image.jpeg



__ prestonk08
__ Feb 2, 2016


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2016)

Prestonk08 said:


> So, I've put my smoker together used it a couple of times and it works great! I have a couple more thing to do to her and she is complete. I'm having a real hard time choosing wheels for this thing. I would like to keep it more of a patio style smoker but at 700 lbs I'm not sure casters are the answer. Any suggestions from you builder guys on what to do? [GALLERY="media, 451031"][/GALLERY][/quote]
> Yep, make you some wheels, If you are like me you really won't be moving it much The wheels look good and work really well
> 
> [GALLERY="media, 451034"][/GALLERY]
> ...


----------



## prestonk08 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the input Gary.  I'm not going to be moving mine much a couple of times a year so I really don't want to do a trailer but if I need to load it onto a trailer and take it somewhere do you think the steel wheels will roll well enough for a 700+ pound rig?


----------



## prestonk08 (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice power trowel in the background by the way! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm thinking if you do have to move it a few times a year and on to a trailer You may want different wheels, Mine was built at #2 son's house loaded on a trailer unloaded in my driveway and rolled around to the patio. These wheels work as good as the way they are attached.

Here is one more pic of a vertical, insulated RF we built and put the same type wheels, this thing was Heavy 













IMG-20121223-00053 (3).jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 2, 2016


















IMG-20130107-00085.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 2, 2016


----------



## icyhot (Feb 2, 2016)

Try service casters  they will have what u need.


----------



## tjones96761 (Feb 2, 2016)

We use these on equipment dollies moving way more than 1000#. Don't let the brand fool you, they're good to go.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...-handling+casters+1-000-1-499-lbs.+4294944549


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 2, 2016)

must take into consideration..  will it be rolled on concrete only ?   or across grass/dirt terrain ??


----------



## prestonk08 (Feb 2, 2016)

Good question, it will probably be a little of both although Rollin on grass won't be for long if I can help it.  Problem is finding the right fit for the look of my grill and still have it functional.  That's my problem.  Keep em coming!


----------



## prestonk08 (Feb 4, 2016)

Do you guys think a 3 inch wide by 10" diameter steel wheels would be enough to move it around 6 or 7 times a year on and off a trailer?  I like the look I think it fits my Pinterest pit pretty well.


----------



## prestonk08 (Feb 4, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ prestonk08
__ Feb 4, 2016


----------



## isaac (May 10, 2016)

gary s said:


> I'm thinking if you do have to move it a few times a year and on to a trailer You may want different wheels, Mine was built at #2 son's house loaded on a trailer unloaded in my driveway and rolled around to the patio. These wheels work as good as the way they are attached.
> 
> Here is one more pic of a vertical, insulated RF we built and put the same type wheels, this thing was Heavy
> 
> ...



Gary,  I would love some info on this bad boy, rf vertical? Please enlighten me.


----------

